# F-250 Leveling kit



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have 285's on my F-250 now. I went to put mudflaps on the truck the other night and my tires are going to rub in the front if I put the flaps on. Would a 2.5"-3" Leveling Kit fix this problem or not? Any input is appreciated.:salute:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

A level kit should be all you need. With a leveling kit they say that you can put 305s on without rubs, so with 285s you should be fine. Plus it gives the truck a better stance.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

First Time Out 

What do you have for a leveling kit in yours?


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

A leveling kit is going to make a world of difference...On 04 and earlier I would say go with donahoe racing, or fabtech...on my dads 05 we put a BDS leveling kit on it...They are simple to install and come with everything you need..I think the Donahoe kit is around $200...Contact www.attitudeperformance.com they are located in Arlington Heights IL and he can get you the leveling kit..


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

******* farmer;387784 said:


> First Time Out
> 
> What do you have for a leveling kit in yours?


I don't have one on mine. With the V10 it sits pretty level. I agree with M&M. Donahoe and Fabtech are supposed to be the best out there. If you don't mind paying a little more, I'd go with Donahoe.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I put on the tuff country 2.5 kit and it fits 285s without a problem. I also have 305s on with it.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I am mainly looking to get the front end up as with the powerstroke the nose sits low. On my old F-250 with the V-10 it sat nice and level, but the extra weight of the diesel just weighs it down and I have the "x" package for springs. Why Ford just didn't put an extra spring in there to make it sit level is beyond me????


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

HEY, That would cost money to make it sit level!!!!
FORD would lose money on that! Make the customer spend money!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

f250man;387910 said:


> I put on the tuff country 2.5 kit and it fits 285s without a problem. I also have 305s on with it.


Thanks, I will check into Tuff Country:salute:


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

First Time Out;387688 said:


> A level kit should be all you need. With a leveling kit they say that you can put 305s on without rubs, so with 285s you should be fine. Plus it gives the truck a better stance.


I put the 305's on mine with an extra leaf in the fronts and I don't rub. Not even with the western V hanging on it.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

******* farmer;387923 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I am mainly looking to get the front end up as with the powerstroke the nose sits low. On my old F-250 with the V-10 it sat nice and level, but the extra weight of the diesel just weighs it down and I have the "x" package for springs. Why Ford just didn't put an extra spring in there to make it sit level is beyond me????


Reason these trucks don't sit level is because the trucks are meant to be used to haul heavy payloads. Once you tie on a heavy trailer or load up the bed, it'll sit nice and level. If you put on a levelling kit and carry alot of payload in the bed, you could be in for some trouble as the now "nose high" truck will decrease your steering performance.

-Mike


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Which would be better then; Adding a leaf spring or putting on a leveling kit? If it's leaf's, where can I get them? Ford?


----------



## Goeglein Bros (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone have any pics of thier truck w/ a leveling kit on it and what size tires are commonly used with the leveling kit?


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Run the Donahoe Racing spring pack!! Donahoe makes excellent parts, and it is an easy install!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

M&M Services;389619 said:


> Run the Donahoe Racing spring pack!! Donahoe makes excellent parts, and it is an easy install!


How much $$$ are we talking about? And how high will it lift the truck?


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I think the spring pack is $225... the quality is awesome! the lift is around 2.5 inches! Fabtech also makes very nice suspension parts...that is what I run! give attitude performance a call they are in Arlington Heaights
www.attitudeperformance.com they carry Donahoe... good luck let us know


----------

